# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  Stijging pilgebruik bij Belgische kinderen

## Leontien

*Stijging pilgebruik bij Belgische kinderen*

Het blijkt dat kinderen in België steeds meer medicijnen krijgen voorgeschreven. In de afgelopen 5 jaar is dat zo'n 15%. Je kunt dan denken aan maagzuurremmers, medicatie tegen psychoses, ADHD-middelen en middelen voor diabetes en astma. 

Professor kindergeneeskunde Yvan Vandenplas vindt dat dit een halt moet krijgen, omdat de bijwerkingen veel te gevaarlijk zijn om er zo licht mee om te springen. Psychoanalyticus Stein van Heule van de universiteit Gent verklaart dat het komt doordat mensen medicatie als een consumptieproduct beschouwen. "Net zoals bij een kapotte computer die ze vervangen, moet ook een ziekte liefst in 1-2-3 opgelost zijn. Dus zoeken ze hun heil in geneesmiddelen die voor deze quick fix zorgen. Zeer onrustwekkend".

Merk je dit in België?

----------


## christel1

Officieel zullen er in B misschien wel meer medicijnen voorgeschreven worden aan kinderen dan bv in NL. Waarom ? Alles gaat hier bijna via de apotheek en HA. Zelfs tot een keelzuigtablet of druppeltjes voor de neus. Wij kunnen hier niks kopen in winkels zoals Etos, Di, Da, Kruidvat van medicatie zoals laxeerpilletjes, hoofdpijntabletten. 
Dat kan dus allemaal niet gecontroleerd worden, als ik op dit forum kijk dan zijn er ook veel NL kinderen die op zoek gaan naar laxeermiddelen omdat ze een beetje te dik zijn. 
Wat er momenteel wel gaande is en dat is niet alleen in B maar in alle landen, voor elk kwaaltje moet er een pilletje bestaan. Ze zijn een beetje te druk, ze zullen wellicht wel ADD of ADHD hebben, dus rilatine voorschrijven. Ze voelen zich niet goed in hun vel, depressie, zelfs bij heel jonge kinderen, dus AD voorschrijven. 
Overlaatst zat mijn nichtje hier ook, ze wordt eind deze week 16 jaar.... Haar 1ste schoolrapport, andere school, andere omgeving was verschrikkelijk slecht. Waarom ? Vorig jaar kon onze dame nog volgen op school gewoon door haar nota's te studeren, nu zit ze een jaar hoger, katholieke school (ja ja moeilijker dan algemeen onderwijs) en nu heeft ze niet meer genoeg aan haar nota's maar wordt er wel verondersteld dat ze oplet in school. 
In haar oude school mocht ze de boel op stelten zetten, ze was een "goeie" leerlinge. Nu kan en mag dit allemaal niet meer en ziet ze haar punten zo naar beneden duiken.
Via internet was ze dan op een site terecht gekomen, volgens die site had ze zeker 70 % kans dat ze ADD had omdat zich dat maar situeert in de latere puberjaren. Haar papa en haar stiefmama willen met haar naar de dokter gaan. Heb naar haar stiefmama een berichtje gestuurd via FB... mijn dochter die eigenlijk maar 8 jaar ouder is, dus nog niet echt een groot generatie verschil noemt het gewoon "puberkuren".... Nichtje heeft nooit leren studeren, moest heel weinig doen om er te geraken en nu het allemaal niet meer zo vlotjes loopt heeft ze ADD volgens zichzelf hoor. 

Haar 1 jaar oudere broer is door de week bij mij om hier zijn schooljaar uit te doen... Dan heeft die 3 keer ADD of ADHD want hij kan zich ook geen uur concentreren op zijn schoolwerk. 
Gisteren fikse discussie gehad, de examenperiode komt er aan en volgens mij, tante 50 jaar oud, zou hij zich minstens 2 uur moeten kunnen concentreren op zijn studies zonder break... Volgens een lerares Engels op school, kan een kind zich maar 20 minuten concentreren aan 1 stuk op hun werk ????? Is die lerares eigenlijk nog normaal te noemen ? Dan kan zij zelf geen 50 minuten les geven op school want een schooluur duurt 50 minuten ? Moet zij dan ook aan de rilatine/rilatin gaan zitten omdat ze zich geen 50 minuten kan concentreren ? En nu spreken we niet echt meer over een kind maar wel over een puber van 17 jaar. Dat een kind van 6 als het van school komt nog 20 minuten huiswerk moet maken en dan zegt, ik kan het echt niet meer, voor mij ok maar iemand van 17 ? No way... 

Wat gaat hij binnen hier en 5 jaar zeggen tegen zijn werkgever ? Sorry, ik word 8 uur per dag uitbetaald maar ik kan me maar 4 uur concentreren want om het half uur heb ik een break nodig van een half uur ? Denk niet dat zijn werkgever dat nog OK gaat vinden. Of ja, een oplossing, de werkgever voorziet voor al zijn werknemers in de nodige dope producten zoals rilatine, concerta en andere medicatie, en liefst nog een AD pilletje bij hoor want echt, ik word depressief als ik 8 uur moet werken... 

Ik zie nu duidelijk het verschil al tussen mijn kinderen, 24 en 25 en de kinderen van mijn tweelingzus, 16-17-18.... smoesjes heb ik al genoeg gehoord dus daar moeten ze niet meer mee afkomen. 
We gaan amerikaanse toestanden tegemoet waarbij elk kind al van als ze naar de peutertuin gaan een personal coach, psy en andere zaken moeten hebben omdat ze het zelf niet meer kunnen. 

Een plets tegen de oren mag niet meer als een kind voortdurend zit te prutsen, je mag geen opmerking meer maken als leerkracht in school. De dokters worden door de ouders verplicht om medicatie voor te schrijven. Krijgen ze een C attest op school dan stappen de ouders naar de rechtbank en EISEN een A attest (mijn kind, slim kind) ook al op jongere leeftijd (stond vorige week nog in de krant en nog gelijk gekregen van de rechtbank ook, om te schreeuwen). 

Kinderen hebben aandacht nodig maar geen medicatie. Op een bepaalde leeftijd mag de gsm, smartfone, pc wel eens af staan maar oei ze zouden wel eens een belangrijk berichtje kunnen missen op hun gsm... wij hadden dat allemaal niet en we LEEFDEN ook hoor. 
Natuurlijk als je ziek bent ben je ziek en soms moet medicatie echt, maar soms is het er echt over zoals wij Vlamingen zeggen. En of het nu B of N is, ik lees overal hetzelfde....

----------

